# Old Posts Gone Forever?



## durangem (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm not an avid poster but I have had conversations in the past.  I just had to change my password and re-register as if I was new.  Has this happened to others?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 3, 2017)

the process of changing your password would never cause you to re-register.  simply changing your password would change your password, thus allowing you to log in with your original registration.

by re-registering, you are making a brand new login on the forums and thus would have no previous information.

would suggest using the "forgot password" link below the login box to reset your password for your original login and use that, especially if you want all of your old posts/pms/etc.  everything was migrated over with the upgrade to xenforo.


----------



## durangem (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks - I'll try that again but it didn't seem to recognize me at all.  I have a current post on the SA board with the "new" registration. Will that migrate as well?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 3, 2017)

no, they are two completely separate logins.

perhaps you registered your previous login under a different email address?  The forum wont let you register a name with the same email.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 3, 2017)

What was your previous user name?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2017)

Personally, I feel posts over three (3) years should be deleted from the system.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2017)

no chance of that, tons of folks find us based on past posts on the forum.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jan 5, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Personally, I feel posts over three (3) years should be deleted from the system.


No way!  That would effect a TON of very valuable Stickies!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 6, 2017)

I agree, please don't lose those old posts.  I'm still trying to find the final post outlining the outcome of the old RCI-Weeks class action suit.  At one time, I thought it was a sticky.  

Sometimes things should just drift off to the past, but others are worth hanging onto.  (And I'm sure that's subjective as well.)
There was an old Boiled Pizza thread and then Cat's famous turkey brining for Thanksgiving, and then ScoopLV's hilarious Costco Rant which we need to keep--I thought about that one a few days ago when people were complaining about going to Costco around the holidays.  Going back years of course.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 7, 2017)

Now I'm hungry, miss that old boiled pizza talk that Kurt Brown got going way back when. At least the post count wasn't lost with this latest change, but some might find it strange that no one joined here until June, 2005.


----------

